# Need recommendations 5.1 set $1,000 and under.



## mrbashfo

Hi, I need recommendations for a 5.1 set with receiver for 1,000.00 and under. Size does not matter and must be musical and great for home theater use. It will be used in a fairly open room with wood floors. Suggestions please =) This is for my friend and he was about to buy a 5.1 bose speaker set.


----------



## ambesolman

Would be helpful to know the dimensions of the room this will go in. Room volume has a lot (everything really) to do with their of subwoofer he'll need. Would be well worth his while if he can stretch the budget even a couple hundred bucks. My dad bought this 5.1 setup with the VTF3mk3 for his den (40x20x20') and it sounds amazing. I already owned the same sub and was so impressed with the HB-1s that I bought a set for my fronts. Would've gotten the center but wouldn't fit where I needed it to. He can always start with a 3.1 and add surrounds later, easy to do when they're only $150/ea but often go on sale for $129. Look around at all the reviews out there. Lots of happy customers with hsu products and customer service.

Check out hsu research. Sorry, I'm still under my first 5 posts so can't add link


----------



## chashint

mrbashfo said:


> Hi, I need recommendations for a 5.1 set with receiver for 1,000.00 and under. Size does not matter and must be musical and great for home theater use. It will be used in a fairly open room with wood floors. Suggestions please =) This is for my friend and he was about to buy a 5.1 bose speaker set.


What 5.1 channel Bose system with a receiver is $1k ?

Talk your friend into $1500 and get this, then he will have a killer system.

http://www.electronics-expo.com/denon-avr2112ci-integrated-network-a-v-surround-receiver $450
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780084 two pair $400
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780086 $270
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/stf-2.html $392


----------



## 8086

The only way I can see you meeting all your goals of budget and sound quality is to shop for used speakers. Other than that, the only thing I can think of Klipsch Synergy Quintet III which I was lucky enough to audtion next to a set of BOSE Cube speakers and $500 Klipsch Sattelites and $500 Sub blew the $2000+ bose away (on the same receiver) in terms of detail, resolution, and over all sound quality. The sales guy told me most people end up going for the Klipsch after hearing that demo. Onkyo's top of the line THX certifed HTIB systems continuously, year after year get rave reviews. The Onkyo HT-S9400THX is a fine system and has an MSRP of $999 and is miles ahead of the BOSE Lifestyle HTIB.

Klipsch did make a refrence version of the Quintet, I did see it on ebay a few days ago and it was so cheap I almost bid on it. But at this moment, but I dont remember what the refrece version is called. I know Klipsch isnt always the best, but for the money we are talking these options are more than satisfactory. 


Orb audio offers an in home trial. I have never heard them before, but they are with in budget. Might be worth taking a look.


EDIT: I remember now, KLIPSCH RSX was the referece version of the Synergy Quintet product line. Their high SPL senstivity means you can skimp on amplifier size and save even more cash. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Klipsch-RSX...88?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item43b09a1d48


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I would definitely recommend checking out Newegg as they have some simply amazing prices and are an Authorized Dealer for everything they sell. Especially for Speakers, they have some amazing deals. When time permits, I will try to put together a package. Also, please do check out other Threads that have dealt with similar budgets as we have helped many folks put together great HT's for the money.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## chashint

I almost recommended some of the better HTIB systems that are in the $1k range ... I like the one that was linked to.

Still would like to know from the OP how $1k became the budget since most of the Bose systems with a receiver are considerably more than that.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Newegg is utterly blowing out this MartinLogan 5.1 Speaker Package for $299 ($799 MSRP):http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882981012
This Onkyo AVR simply offers insane value:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html
Retails for $599 and is available for $279.

After Cables and Shipping he would still be well under $700 while trouncing whatever Bose System being considered. MSRP on both is $1398 and is available for well over half that. There are many Floorstanding Speakers that could be used, but this would be tough to beat for the money as it is under $600.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 8086

I forgot about Cambridge, but they have a great reputation and good prices. One caveat, I have not heard them personally but they consistently get decent reviews. My bet (wager) would be rather high on this system. 

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-V4I6FgiKn9v/shopsearch/cambridge_audio_minx.html?o=v
http://hometheaterreview.com/cambridge-audio-minx-s325-51-surround-sound-speaker-system-reviewed/


----------



## 8086

Aperion Audio may also be worth considering. Their factory direct, cut out the middle man business model is intended to deliver the consumer with more speaker per dollar. If you can come up with a little extra cash I would consider springing for their Intimus 5B Harmony SD complete surround system. 

http://www.aperionaudio.com/product/Intimus-4B-Harmony-SD,116,70,265.aspx
http://www.aperionaudio.com/catalog/Small-Rooms,70.aspx


----------



## nelx360

Mayb if you put a little more you can get goldenear super sat 3 system sounds really good for the price www.goldenear.com


----------



## 8086

nelx360 said:


> Mayb if you put a little more you can get goldenear super sat 3 system sounds really good for the price www.goldenear.com


What would a decent Bose busting 5.1 system cost?


----------



## nelx360

Bose system probably 1000 bucks but as your going to hear from people here it aint worth it but its your prefrence if thats the rite choice for you go for it listen to them first


----------



## 8086

nelx360 said:


> Bose system probably 1000 bucks but as your going to hear from people here it aint worth it but its your prefrence if thats the rite choice for you go for it listen to them first



The latest 901s fail to impress me at almost any cost. If BOSE sold their very best 5.1 or 7.1 system for about a Grand, I would call it a bargain; Probably one of the better deals in that category (sub sat) and price range. But 3-5K for one of their Lifestyle systems makes Bose obscene, there is much much better for the money. Again, I was able to do a direct comparison of the older Klipsch Synergy Quintet III next to a Bose 5.1 (sub sat) and the Quintet III bested bose in range of sound, tonality, details, and every other category for half the cost. The RSX version of those speakers are the upgraded refrence class and are very nice; probably my one of my favorite satellite speakers to date.


----------



## nelx360

Wow thats a ridiculous Price range for bose speakers i found the goldenears to be rite around my price range and still have money to play with for midrange receiver super sat 3 is hell of a system for 1750 whats your price range?


----------



## Jungle Jack

8086 said:


> What would a decent Bose busting 5.1 system cost?


Hello,
I actually put together a 5.1 HT for $799 on another Thread. Here it is: 
2 Pairs of these SVS Speakers that represented fantastic value when they were sold for $299 a pair and are now 50% off:http://www.svsound.com/speakers/s-series/sbs-02 (Mains/Surrounds)
The matching Center Channel that is also 50% off and is now $99:http://www.svsound.com/speakers/s-series/scs-02
As the Dayton Sub-120 that I have recommended hundreds of times has been replaced by the Sub-1200 which appears to be a downgrade, this Polk Audio Subwoofer is available for 50% off and will no doubt trounce almost any from a 5.1 Speaker Package:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16882290034 
$249 MSRP and available for $119.
And finally for an AVR, I would go with the Onkyo TX-NR609 from Accessories4less. $599 MSRP but is available for $279 here:http://www.accessories4less.com/make...eceiver/1.html

Amazingly, this package comes in at exactly $799 before shipping. The MSRP for the HT is $1648 and each component represents excellent value at their respective MSRP. Especially the AVR and SVS Speakers.
Here is a Professional Review of the AVR:http://www.hometheater.com/content/o...09-av-receiver
The Bench Test of the Amplifier Stage is simply amazing considering the 609's MSRP. There are some $1500 AVR's that do not come close to these numbers.
And here is a Review of the SVS S Series:http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volum...05-part-1.html
And another:http://www.hometheater.com/content/s...-k-av-receiver

I really do not think this HT can be beat for the money. While I am not thrilled about the Dayton Sub-120 no longer being available, this Polk appears to be a pretty good Subwoofer. If you can find a Sub-120 new, I would absolutely go with that instead. And in truth if the SVS's were super efficient like Horn Loaded Klipschs or HSU Research's Speakers, I would probably recommend a Denon AVR. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------

